# Vaping causing throat infections.



## Christopher

Hey guys, wondering if anybody has had this experience. 

I have really bad sinusitis and am currently on antibiotics to try get rid of it. 

Every time I vape my throat and glands swell back up and it feels like it's making everything worse. 

Any ideas? This has been the longest this infection has ever last me and I can't shake it, been nearly 2 weeks and no improvement. 

Anyone got any ideas? 

Vaping 90% VG and 3mg nic.


----------



## shabbar

I read some where on the forum that vaping pure pg helps with the flue not sure about throat infections


----------



## johan

I'm no doctor, but I guess the throat and gland swelling are reactions to the PG on an already infected throat and glands. PG is antibacterial in nature.


----------



## Christopher

Damn, will try wait it out or vape 100% VG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

I was out of pg last week so i vaped 100% vg and that messed up my throat. Soar and couching really bad. I vape unflavoured. I received my pg and went back to 80% and its gone again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Switch to high PG, it'll kill those suckers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Just curious, why no flavour ? @Matt


----------



## Matt

gertvanjoe said:


> Just curious, why no flavour ? @Matt



Because i enjoy it like that. Couldnt find a flavour i could vape all day. So during the day i always vape unflavoured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

@Matt Different strokes.. I guess. Just never thought about it that way


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

PG, has some mild disinfectant properties.


----------



## Gibo

I'm in a similar situation lying in bed with a cold and throat infection. I found that with every pull my throat gets worse. Decided to lay off the vape and my throat is getting slightly better.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Water is your friend. I know some people don't drink enough water, if at all. If you are Vaping anything with VG then you need to be drinking water, the more VG you consume the more water you need to drink. VG has a bit of a habit of drying up the mucus membranes in the airways and this could lead to dehydration and open you up to infection. Did I mention that you need to drink water?

Disclaimer: this is in no way medical advice, it is merely what I have observed and experienced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide

BumbleBee said:


> Water is your friend. I know some people don't drink enough water, if at all. If you are Vaping anything with VG then you need to be drinking water, the more VG you consume the more water you need to drink. VG has a bit of a habit of drying up the mucus membranes in the airways and this could lead to dehydration and open you up to infection. Did I mention that you need to drink water?
> 
> Disclaimer: this is in no way medical advice, it is merely what I have observed and experienced.



For me, my daily dose is 2 litres of sparkling flavoured water, off to work I go with trusty little cooler bag with three 500ml bottles and when I get home, plenty of nespresso with the last 500 ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christopher

I get what you're saying, I'm obsessed with water though, I can't sleep unless I've got a big mug on my bedside table, I drink at least 2 liters a day so I don't think that's my problem, I'm still unable to kick this infection so I've switched back to cigarettes for a little bit and my throat is feeling 100x better, I tried vaping again tonight and instantly I was back to square one so I'm going to give it a few more days and try again, I will not give up on vaping lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Christopher said:


> I get what you're saying, I'm obsessed with water though, I can't sleep unless I've got a big mug on my bedside table, I drink at least 2 liters a day so I don't think that's my problem, I'm still unable to kick this infection so I've switched back to cigarettes for a little bit and my throat is feeling 100x better, I tried vaping again tonight and instantly I was back to square one so I'm going to give it a few more days and try again, I will not give up on vaping lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you, I got a nasty flu just after I started vaping too. Everything tightens up and inhaling vapour is painful. Cigarettes will go down much easier and will feel better because they're loaded full of anaesthetics designed to smooth out the harshness of the tobacco and all the chemicals. 

Maybe try Vaping some high PG menthol juice at low power on a cool coil, 1.5 or 1.8 ohms. Or suck on a Strepsil or two?

Holding thumbs for you that this passes soon so that you can get back to the clean stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

Also struggling with the flu and sore throat. I will not resort to smokes again though,I've been clean for too long now! 70+ days are long imo... I found that taking MTL hits instead of lung hits decreases the irritation and pain. Not as awesome though,but you still get to vape. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

I had the opposite effect. Every time I got the flu when I was smoking I'd almost always end up getting bronchitis. Since switching to vaping more than a year ago I've probably had the flu about 3 time including right now (also on anti biotics ) but haven't had bronchitis again. Maybe a coincidence, or.maybe not?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie

I concur, this has been the best winter I've had in many years. No doubt in my mind as to why.


----------



## Andre

I had COPD mostly manifesting in chronic bronchitis. Since I started vaping more than 2 years ago, not even flu. Some information on COPD:

*Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) is the name for a collection of lung diseases including chronic bronchitis, emphysema and chronic obstructive airways disease.*
People with COPD have difficulties breathing, primarily due to the narrowing of their airways, this is called airflow obstruction.

Typical symptoms of COPD include:

increasing breathlessness when active
a persistent cough with phlegm
frequent chest infections
*Why does COPD happen?*
The main cause of COPD is smoking. The likelihood of developing COPD increases the more you smoke and the longer you've been smoking. This is because smoking irritates and inflames the lungs, which results in scarring.

Over many years, the inflammation leads to permanent changes in the lung. The walls of the airways thicken and more mucus is produced. Damage to the delicate walls of the air sacs in the lungs causes emphysema and the lungs lose their normal elasticity. The smaller airways also become scarred and narrowed. These changes cause the symptoms of breathlessness, cough and phlegm associated with COPD.

Some cases of COPD are caused by fumes, dust, air pollution and genetic disorders, but these are rarer.

*Who is affected?*
COPD is one of the most common respiratory diseases in the UK. It usually only starts to affect people over the age of 35, although most people are not diagnosed until they are in their 50s.

It is thought there are more than 3 million people living with the disease in the UK, of which only about 900,000 have been diagnosed. This is because many people who develop symptoms of COPD do not get medical help because they often dismiss their symptoms as a ‘smoker’s cough’.

COPD affects more men than women, although rates in women are increasing.
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Chronic-obstructive-pulmonary-disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> I had COPD mostly manifesting in chronic bronchitis. Since I started vaping more than 2 years ago, not even flu. Some information on COPD:
> 
> *Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) is the name for a collection of lung diseases including chronic bronchitis, emphysema and chronic obstructive airways disease.*
> People with COPD have difficulties breathing, primarily due to the narrowing of their airways, this is called airflow obstruction.
> 
> Typical symptoms of COPD include:
> 
> increasing breathlessness when active
> a persistent cough with phlegm
> frequent chest infections
> *Why does COPD happen?*
> The main cause of COPD is smoking. The likelihood of developing COPD increases the more you smoke and the longer you've been smoking. This is because smoking irritates and inflames the lungs, which results in scarring.
> 
> Over many years, the inflammation leads to permanent changes in the lung. The walls of the airways thicken and more mucus is produced. Damage to the delicate walls of the air sacs in the lungs causes emphysema and the lungs lose their normal elasticity. The smaller airways also become scarred and narrowed. These changes cause the symptoms of breathlessness, cough and phlegm associated with COPD.
> 
> Some cases of COPD are caused by fumes, dust, air pollution and genetic disorders, but these are rarer.
> 
> *Who is affected?*
> COPD is one of the most common respiratory diseases in the UK. It usually only starts to affect people over the age of 35, although most people are not diagnosed until they are in their 50s.
> 
> It is thought there are more than 3 million people living with the disease in the UK, of which only about 900,000 have been diagnosed. This is because many people who develop symptoms of COPD do not get medical help because they often dismiss their symptoms as a ‘smoker’s cough’.
> 
> COPD affects more men than women, although rates in women are increasing.
> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Chronic-obstructive-pulmonary-disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx



Thanks for that information @Andre, I too was feeling the effects of COPD. The shortness of breathe was the most scary for me, and I'm very happy to report that I can breathe again, my persistent cough is no longer. And I haven't even been sick in this time, even while my entire family has been down with the flu. Vaping has saved my life for sure. 

My advice for the OP is this, change your juice to at least 50/50 or higher PG, perhaps try a mouth to lung device and use a much higher nicotine content to cut down on the volume of vapour needed to satisy the craving. Later on you can adjust as needed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

